# m2ts Daten: Aufnahmedatum herausfinden?



## coyu (24. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mein Archiv von einigen Jahren herausgekramt. In diesen Dateien steht überall nur noch das Erstellungsdatum. Das ist bei allen Dateien gleich.

Meine Frage daher: Wie kann ich das Originaldatum der Aufnahme noch herausfinden?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Coyu


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Coyu,

mal nach dem Änderungsdatum geschaut?
Kann man sich im Explorer anzeigen lassen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## coyu (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, habe ich schon. Ist aber das gleiche wie das Erstellungsdatum. ;-(


----------

